# Sure-loc black eagle for 3D?



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Someone please give ole cleatus a review of the sure loc black eagle scope. No question, they are PRICY!
How do they compare against other scopes. What power is best for 3d?


----------



## Tracker52 (Jan 19, 2009)

No question the best/clearest scope out! 

I shoot a .06 diopter (5x roughly) with a yellow #1 clarifer 3/32". It gives a crystal clear sight picture!!!!!!!!!

A lot of guys shoot the .05 diopter (4x) and really like it as well.


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

I have the .30 in a 2x and it is the clearest lens I've ever had. The quality is unmatched IMO.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Wish they made a 3x. I'm kinda scared to buy a 4x


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

I went from an HHA plastic Feather Vision lens to a 42mm .50 (4X) Black Eagle w/a #1 clarifier and loved it...decided to try a .70 (6X) w/a #2 clarifier this year and like it even more. I can't really say anything is "bigger" but it sure is a lot clearer. Awesome glass and for a 6X lens I really don't notice that much more pin movement. There was a dude on here that had some like new 42mm Black Eagle lense for sale for under $200...I he had several different magnifications left in 42mm, but didn't have them listed for sale so he may still have them (he contacted me when I listed a WTB post.) PM me if interested in his contact info and I'll try to find the guy's screen name. Good luck.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

The .30 diopter is = to what power?

I really don't want to use a clarifier so the .50 diopter may be more than I can handle


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Jerry as good as I seen you shoot before, you dont need no lense!!!! Heck you are the reason I dont shoot a lense anymore...... and I even have the BlackEagle with a 2x lense...just dont use the lense lol !!!!!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm just debating trying one.


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

J Whittington said:


> The .30 diopter is = to what power?
> 
> I really don't want to use a clarifier so the .50 diopter may be more than I can handle


.30 is a 2x


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

Tracker52 said:


> No question the best/clearest scope out!
> 
> I shoot a .06 diopter (5x roughly) with a yellow #1 clarifer 3/32". It gives a crystal clear sight picture!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A lot of guys shoot the .05 diopter (4x) and really like it as well.


+1 for me! I use the same set-up and its pretty sweet. Its definitely more clear than my Extreme 4x lens I shot with last year.


----------



## jjf41380 (Mar 26, 2005)

I never could imagine that any scope lens could be worth that kind of money, but now I have one and I am not sorry I spent the cash. very clear and no glare and I shoot a .50 without a clarifier


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Ive used a 42mm 0.5 Diopter black eagle since 2009 and I love mine. I haven't had any problems with it. It's tough as nails and the clearest scope out there. I use a yellow clarifier for 3D and that makes it perfect. Not too magnified, and just enough to bring the target closer without showing too much movement. They are pricey, but IMO it was worth every dime.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

jjf41380 said:


> I never could imagine that any scope lens could be worth that kind of money, but now I have one and I am not sorry I spent the cash. very clear and no glare and I shoot a .50 without a clarifier


Dido that!

If you want to buy just one and know you got the best you can buy this is it. I put it off for many years. I wish I wouldn't have. I spent a lot of extra cash on cheaper ones. Just to find out this is the one I should have started with.


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

Feathervisions verde and the Black Eagle are the best I've found.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

i have one of these black eagle scopes and a 2x lens on a axcel sight bar that i have been contemplating selling. I knew it was a good set up but for what i got in it i could not replace half of it 4 so after reading this i believe i may just keep it and let it collect dust. I have $300 in black eagle scope 2x swaro lens and axcel bar. Gotta steal in it didnt i lol and yes they are awesome i have a cbe on my bow now and love the bar but im iffy about the cbe lens its a 3x


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

blinginpse said:


> i have one of these black eagle scopes and a 2x lens on a axcel sight bar that i have been contemplating selling. I knew it was a good set up but for what i got in it i could not replace half of it 4 so after reading this i believe i may just keep it and let it collect dust. I have $300 in black eagle scope 2x swaro lens and axcel bar. Gotta steal in it didnt i lol and yes they are awesome i have a cbe on my bow now and love the bar but im iffy about the cbe lens its a 3x


I have a CBE sight with a Sure loc scope and Black Eagle lens. I used to have the 3x CBE lens and scope. I like my Black Eagle 2x a lot better. It's well worth the higher price tag.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

never used one but i would say they are the best hands down, i have looked thru them


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a 42mm .50 (4X) Black Eagle, I've been using since 2009 and love it.Sure It was a lot of money but worth every dime of it. I also have a 4x ziess and what ever cbe offers for there head. The Swarovski is by far the best, I use a yellow clarifier with it and its super clear.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

EMC686 said:


> I have a CBE sight with a Sure loc scope and Black Eagle lens. I used to have the 3x CBE lens and scope. I like my Black Eagle 2x a lot better. It's well worth the higher price tag.


did your eagle scope fit in the cbe bar ok ive thought about doin that i just havent gotten around to see if it would fit. I think i got the cbe quad lite or the elite im not sure got the bar scope and lens for 250 and i couldnt pass that up


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

The black eagle does fit the bar. I had some problems with keeping the scope housing tight but some loc tite fixed that.


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

ive had the 42mm since they first came out around 04 or 05 dont remember and shot the .6 and .5 lens and i have never needed a clarifier to clean the scope up they are the best scope glass period. ive had them so long now that i remember paying 500.00 a combo for a sure loc supreme and the black eagle scope w/ swarovoksi lens and that was at my local archery shop so it wasnt like i got some super deal now that combo is like 750-800


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

blinginpse said:


> did your eagle scope fit in the cbe bar ok ive thought about doin that i just havent gotten around to see if it would fit. I think i got the cbe quad lite or the elite im not sure got the bar scope and lens for 250 and i couldnt pass that up


Yes, it fits very well. I haven't had any problems with it. I also have the quad lite.


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Love mine for sure.30 I use a #1 clarifier but you don't have to.Go with a smaller peep and it clears up well.I just can't handle small peeps.Tried a .50 it took the green clarifier to clear it up for me but lol the target looked a mile away.Best glass period I've used.


----------



## BADARCHERMAN (Jan 5, 2005)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> The black eagle does fit the bar. I had some problems with keeping the scope housing tight but some loc tite fixed that.


CBE makes an adapter for that combination. I have one on mine.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Thats good to know!


----------

